
Show HN: Password Puppy - ca98am79
https://passwordpuppy.com/
======
nautical
Password generation logic is here :

[https://passwordpuppy.com/js/password-
generator.min.js](https://passwordpuppy.com/js/password-generator.min.js)

~~~
ca98am79
[https://github.com/bermi/password-
generator](https://github.com/bermi/password-generator)

------
ca98am79
Hi I created this small project because I thought it would be useful for
myself and others. Posting to HN has always been helpful to me, so please let
me know if you have any feedback. Thank you

------
nukeop
How to generate a new password? Any way to customize characters/length? Is
there a JSON API?

~~~
ca98am79
Hi, you can reload the page to regenerate a pw. No way currently to customize
it, I just wanted to make it as simple as possible. There is no JSON API, but
it is just a static page that uses file.io's API, so you can just view source
and see the code - it is pretty simple

